# 99238 being denied



## amy_mousie (Jan 11, 2011)

When billing the discharge 99238 to BCBS they are rejecting this code stating it is included in the primary procedure (Hospital Stay) however this code is for the physician side.

Anyone have this situation or denial with them?

Thanks Amy, CPC  CMBS  CCP


----------



## elzabet72 (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you sure they are not considering it Global to a surgical procedure?  That is usually the only time I see a "global to" denial.


----------



## gsgarcia (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a 90 day surgery global calendar for 2011?


----------



## MCook (Aug 2, 2011)

This is what I use for my global calendar. It works great!
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html

Michelle


----------

